# Should a man still open a door for a woman?



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Should he pay the bill at a restaurant, pay for show tickets?  Or has equality being demanded and being reached between the sexes mean that he is off the hook?  Methinks it does and me likes it, how about you?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2014)

I think everyone who is physically able should open the door for anyone regardless of the sexes. I know I do , and I get really annoyed if someone walks through a door and lets it go in my face if I'm behind them, I hold the door open for anyone if I'm first through regardless of male or female.

With regard to the who pays scenerio, I always believe if you invite someone out on a first date, then the person who is being invited should not have to pay...after that equality if financially viable should be the rule of the day!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds good, but do many women ask men out on a date today?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2014)

I really think they do Ralphy, certainly here in the Uk the younger women are not shy to ask anymore..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure if that is the case here, as I am not in the dating scene...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

> Should a man still open a door for a woman?



Only if he wants to. 
Women can smell a poseur.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

What?  It was required in the past and was ingrained during childhood.  In short, it was an automatic reflex, not a phony act to score some points for some reason...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, yeah... I believe you but thousands wouldn't.  :bigwink:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

My mother would have it no other way...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Only if he wants to.
> Women can smell a poseur.


View attachment 9746


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Could be, young men today are probably more deceitful...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2014)

They do in this house. Heck, Ive been known to open car door for wifey. Just good manners. Ladies first. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Opening doors for women has always been easy for me, and I try to do the same for anyone entering behind me.  I always thank anyone who does it for me.

I think Pappy hit the nail on the head, with "Ladies first".  It is a phrase we, as boys were taught growing up, like "giving a woman your seat" and "standing in the presence of a woman".  Later, we follow that teachings as men.    "Good manners" are not taught much today so.....    I have experienced woman being rude to men, when they try to open the door for them. I would assume girls were taught to wait for the man to open the door (as in Keeping Up Appearances) and have grown up rebelling against that teaching.  This attitude is found more in the younger generation.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

And I doubt that young men are tipping their baseball caps to the ladies today either...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> And I doubt that young men are tipping their baseball caps to the ladies today either...


.....tuff when they're wearing them backward.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 19, 2014)

When I open the door at Wal Mart for someone, I look at them and say "I was a Doorman in another life!" They smile and wife and I laugh.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

And I always ask for a tip, which generally cracks a smile, when I open a door for someone...


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Love it when you open a door, and then about 20 people pile through!

Really I do find it quite charming a man opening a door for me...doesn't happen so much these days..

But when my back is against the wall..and there is nowhere else to turn..I can manage to open the door myself!


----------



## Lady (Sep 19, 2014)

I like to see A man  open the door for me , also to give their seat up for me, i hate seeing a man seated on a train or bus  while the woman hangs on for dear life .
when it comes to paying on dates  i would want to pay my own way ,my thinking  is  he is buying me, and i have to return any favours he wants ...some men think you are a cheap night out..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 19, 2014)

Love it!!k:



Ralphy1 said:


> And I always ask for a tip, which generally cracks a smile, when I open a door for someone...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

I enjoy having a door opened for me.. or a gentleman letting me exit an elevator first.  It's nice, and I appreciate it and I say thank you.  As for paying.. the one that asks should pay.   In a long term relationship, I have had no problem picking up the tab.. Sometimes I was just more flush than my partner.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Lady said:


> I like to see A man  open the door for me , also to give their seat up for me, i hate seeing a man seated on a train or bus  while the woman hangs on for dear life .
> when it comes to paying on dates  i would want to pay my own way ,my thinking  is  he is buying me, and i have to return any favours he wants ...some men think you are a cheap night out..



I agree Lady...when a man has paid for an evening out..you feel that you ''owe'' them something..Especially if you don't know them very well..I can imagine the conversation with his friends..''I took her to the theater...paid for taxi's everywhere..we then went on to a nice restaurant..and all I got at the end of the night was a peck on the cheek!...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

It's always been my understanding that the person who does the inviting pays for the meal or the theatre tickets etc. 
If you are doing the inviting don't show off. Keep the occasion within the limits of your wallet or purse.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It's always been my understanding that the person who does the inviting pays for the meal or the theatre tickets etc.
> If you are doing the inviting don't show off. Keep the occasion within the limits of your wallet or purse.



I'd rather pay my half..then I don't feel obliged to them..and if at the end of the night I decide I don't really want to see them again..they can't tell everyone that I just ripped them off!!

When I get to know them better and understand their financial arrangements..I would decide whether to keep offering to pay my half or not..

Some men are mortally offended if you offer to pay..even if they have gone above their limit..they don't want to appear cheap!!

It's a man thing!!


----------



## Rainee (Sep 19, 2014)

I also like it .. I like to be treated like a lady.. its just courteous and good manners .. they say "Manners maketh a man " and as far as paying for a meal . well not into dating here but I`d rather help if I could if the fellow wanted me too.. but usually when I have been out on a date with a fellow he pays says its his shout and always has been when we went out.. he wouldn`t let me pay for any thing either and no strings attached.. just a nice time out together..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a lovely idea Rainee..but I'm afraid manners are well on their way out..please and thank you are rarely heard..people sneeze in your face..and when I have to take a bus to work..I am horrified to see schoolchildren occupying a seat whilst some poor old man or lady is hanging from the straps on crutches..

My mother would have batted me round the head for my inconsideration..

Helas..these times have gone..


----------



## romfty (Sep 19, 2014)

Depends................on the circumstances.  Lets face it some woman are 250 lbs and have bolts through their ears and more tattoos than pop eye........ not sure they would thank me anyway!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

I ALWAYS thank a gentleman that is being courtious..   I got on an elevator a while back.. a mom and her young son got on with me.  The mom admonished the boy as he pressed the button for their floor..  "A gentleman would have asked the lady what floor she wanted and pressed the button for her"..    I thought that was so wonderful.. Mom teaching her son how to be a gentleman..  You don't see that much these days.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

romfty said:


> Depends................on the circumstances.  Lets face it some woman are 250 lbs and have bolts through their ears and more tattoos than pop eye........ not sure they would thank me anyway!



You remind me of an extremely embarrassing occasion when a young woman got on the bus...she was large, but with a huge belly..so I assumed she was pregnant..I got up from my seat to let her sit down..which she did with a sweet smile..she looked up at me and I felt obliged to say something..

''When's it due?'' I asked..

''When's what due?'' she replied..


----------



## Justme (Sep 19, 2014)

It is polite to open a door for a man or woman, I often do.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> .....tuff when they're wearing them backward.







I always open doors for the ladies.

I like the custom.

.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

Hubby opening the doors for me was one of the first things that made me fall in love with him-I was only 15 but it really impressed me. We are now married nearly 47 years and he still opens all doors and car doors for me. He also grabs the doors at stores and malls and holds them until the people,men or women,walk through. Usually,the next man in line will take it. Not always though.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

He sounds a sweetie Mrs Robinson..but I too have been left holding a door open..with people rushing through..at what point do you let it go in someone's face?


----------



## Justme (Sep 19, 2014)

My husband opened a car door for me when we first met when I was 15, and we were giving him a lift back to his hotel. I can't remember him opening a door for me since then!


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

My first date opened the car door for me, and it fell off it's hinges..


----------



## Falcon (Sep 19, 2014)

I've always opened the door for a woman....or anybody else standing behind me.

I think there was only *ONE* woman (Not a lady) who breezed right past me without a nod, much less a "Thank You".
BITCH !


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I've always opened the door for a woman....or anybody else standing behind me.
> 
> I think there was only *ONE* woman (Not a lady) who breezed right past me without a nod, much less a "Thank You".
> BITCH !



Yes..I've been mistaken for the ''door lady' too!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> When I open the door at Wal Mart for someone, I look at them and say "I was a Doorman in another life!" They smile and wife and I laugh.


I thought Wal Mart had automatic doors?


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I thought Wal Mart had automatic doors?



Excuse me..our American cousins..what is a Wal Mart??


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Excuse me..our American cousins..what is a Wal Mart??


http://corporate.walmart.com/our-story/


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> http://corporate.walmart.com/our-story/


Thanks M..I watched a program which involved a place called Piggley wiggleys...is that an American super store?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes.. In the South.   It's affectionately known as 'The Pig"   My husband's family owned one in Alabama


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

I remembered it because I love the name..


----------



## drifter (Sep 19, 2014)

I do because it is second nature to do it. I go in first and thank a lady if she opens a door for me.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 19, 2014)

What is a man without manners and grace?

A man should always be a gentleman.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 19, 2014)

Ill hold the door open for anybody as long as they say "thanks" and Ill accept a puzzled look on a 5 years old face for opening the door for her.


----------



## romfty (Sep 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Excuse me..our American cousins..what is a Wal Mart??



It is the parent company of ASDA..................... brilliant one in Bristol, don't have to walk any where!!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 19, 2014)

Ralphy1 



*Senior Member*
























Join DateJul 2014Posts665​

[h=2]Should a man still open a door for a woman?[/h]
Yes. And open the car door and escort me inside.  And bring me flowers. And bring his guitar  and sing me love songs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

That would be nice


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Could be, young men today are probably more deceitful...



I dunno -- they were pretty deceitful back in the day.  Remember the ol' "oh, gosh, we're out of gas' thing?  And quite a few more . . .


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

And bring along a nice bottle of wine . . . and take me out dancing . . .


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

I meant the above to be a reply to Shirley's post about the flowers and the guitar -- I can't seem to get the hang of getting the replies to go where they should.  Help!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Could be, young men today are probably more deceitful...



I dunno -- they were pretty deceitful back in the day.  Remember the ol' "oh, gosh, we're out of gas' thing?  And quite a few more . . .


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

romfty said:


> It is the parent company of ASDA..................... *brilliant* one in Bristol, don't have to walk any where!!


Must leave all the lights on!
View attachment 9769


----------



## Misty (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it is Very Nice and Appreciated when a door is opened for me and always say Thank You...and also do the same for others.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 22, 2014)

That's nice, but how about a tip for the service?


----------



## Misty (Sep 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> That's nice, but how about a tip for the service?


Never thought of giving a tip, Ralphie. :laugh:


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 23, 2014)

I am a liberated woman, not a feminist.  What is the difference?

A feminist will attack a man if he tries to be a gentleman.
A liberated woman is thankful when a man acts like a gentleman, but doesn't wait around for him to do for her.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

That is good approach, but when it comes to men, well, we don't always want a lady to act like one...


----------

